# Is this really possible?



## charyuop (Jul 27, 2006)

I know Chi can be really powerful, but I have watched a video online a master showing in a seminar with some students (I am not saying it is a fake, just wondering).
In one demonstration the master was holding a long cane with 2 fingers near the face and 2 students were holding the cane on the other end. By only twisting the cane the 2 students flew away like leaves in the wind.
Or again a student attacked the same master with a streight hit using a sword. The master kinda rolled back placing his plam of the hand on top of the blade and continuing the roll back it lowered it to the ground. Now I understand the student lost his balance and just closing the hand on the sides of the blade and twisting it could have made the stutend fall, but in this case the master just stood in that stance with the hand on top of the blade and the student could take it back.

How to know where the Chi finishes and the "act" starts (willingly or not, coz we all know students sometimes unwillingly are ready to react in a certain way knowing what it is coming)?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you have the link to the video?


----------



## charyuop (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry I can't find it anymore. In the last week I visited so many site regarding Tai Chi that I really cannot remember.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was going to ask....drat.


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Im not an expert in Tai Chi, but from what I practice in my own home after having been to some classes, I would personally say it is possible.  Not only from my personal belief, but also with what I feel from myself, and from my master at the time.  There is a definat strong feel of 'energy' if you will.  Also, many chinese and japanese legends talk about the power of chi.  I do believe that if you are master enough of this art and of your surrondings that it could be possible.  Now to say if this man you watced on the video is one or not, is almost impossible to tell.   But from my own research on the subject, through legends, and personal accounts of those who have practiced/experienced it and also taught it, I would definatly say yes.Beware of frauds though.Anyways...thats my 2 cents.  Hope it helps


----------



## Gaoguy (Jul 31, 2006)

Fake.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 31, 2006)

Gaoguy hit it on the head.  Fake.  They're everywhere, even in China...


----------

